# Keeping your Uber rating above 4.6?



## 268Smooth (Nov 30, 2015)

How to keep your Uber rating above 4.6


----------



## gearhead (Nov 30, 2015)

Give friendly service, get to destination on time, don't pick up drunks


----------



## Tony Neo (Oct 25, 2015)

Try driving morning hours if you can, pick up 4.8 or higher passengers only until your rating improves.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Be professional and friendly, keep the inside/outside of your car spotless, have a flat neutral smell in your car, dress nice, be very well groomed, engage in conversation if they want or else just be quiet and drive, don't fart with PAX in the car, offer warm towel & glass of champagne, pay a masseuse to ride along and give all PAX free massages in back, have every phone charger for every cell phone every made by mankind, have AUX cable so they blast their favorite crappy music over your speakers, etc. 

Some of those arent serious suggestions. Your mission is to figure that out. Good luck!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

phone charger, picking up people w/o delay, no smoking.


----------



## johntabas (Feb 5, 2016)

SanPedroLover said:


> Be professional and friendly, keep the inside/outside of your car spotless, have a flat neutral smell in your car, dress nice, be very well groomed, engage in conversation if they want or else just be quiet and drive, don't fart with PAX in the car, offer warm towel & glass of champagne, pay a masseuse to ride along and give all PAX free massages in back, have every phone charger for every cell phone every made by mankind, have AUX cable so they blast their favorite crappy music over your speakers, etc.
> 
> Some of those arent serious suggestions. Your mission is to figure that out. Good luck!


WTF


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> Be professional and friendly, keep the inside/outside of your car spotless, have a flat neutral smell in your car, dress nice, be very well groomed, engage in conversation if they want or else just be quiet and drive, don't fart with PAX in the car, offer warm towel & glass of champagne, pay a masseuse to ride along and give all PAX free massages in back, have every phone charger for every cell phone every made by mankind, have AUX cable so they blast their favorite crappy music over your speakers, etc.
> 
> Some of those arent serious suggestions. Your mission is to figure that out. Good luck!


I've been offering coccaine and hookers lately, it's been very well received.


----------



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

Don't drive surges if you want to maintain your rating.

But you can't feed yourself on STARS!!


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Get to the rider on time, keep the car respectable looking, fix the car if it breaks down, and don't get lost on the way to the destination. That's pretty much it.


----------

